# Surround sound support



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Does the Premium sound package come with the ability to play any surround content? Files I tried seemed to just be in stereo. If so, what formats? I’m assuming no since I can’t find any thing with a web search.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> Does the Premium sound package come with the ability to play any surround content? Files I tried seemed to just be in stereo. If so, what formats? I'm assuming no since I can't find any thing with a web search.


No. The system plays flac, wav, and mp3 only as far as I know. There were mentions of AAC working in earlier firmwares but seems to no longer be the case. If you're thinking digital surround formats like SACD, I don't believe it is supported.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Johnston said:


> No. The system plays flac, wav, and mp3 only as far as I know. There were mentions of AAC working in earlier firmwares but seems to no longer be the case. If you're thinking digital surround formats like SACD, I don't believe it is supported.


Pretty sure flac and wav and even mp3 all support >2 channel audio, and even if you want to include mp3 surround as a separate format, it could still support encoded surround like the old Dolby systems. So the car "only supporting mp3 wav and flac" doesn't really answer the surround sound question.

I'd like to know this as well, and although I suspect the car doesn't support >2 channels, I might give it a try when I have a moment. If I do I'll report back here (if no one else has a definitive answer yet).


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

I highly doubt the car has processing for digital surround formats. Even if it does, how would you confirm it's outputting in surround?


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Johnston said:


> I highly doubt the car has processing for digital surround formats. Even if it does, how would you confirm it's outputting in surround?


Just encode a surround test file. One of those "front left, front right, back left..." sound files and then play it.

I agree it's unlikely. Would be fun if it did tho 🙂


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Time to tweet Elon non-stop. I'd think this can be done via software, especially with video support being announced.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Given the speakers can balance LR and fade FR, there is no reason it couldn't in theory decode and spit out 4 channels instead of 2...just probably not a priority.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Would love this to work. Imagine cruising on autopilot listening to some orchestra recorded in 5.1.... wow!

How about over Bluetooth? Does that support over 2 channels?


----------



## Elroy (Jul 24, 2018)

My Acuras play many 5.1 surround formats and there islots of good stuff available - King Crimson, Pink Floyd, Tull, R.E.M., Fleetwood Mac, Beatles, Elton John, Metallica, Linkin Park, lots of jazz and classical...would LOVE to have this capability in Model 3.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Interesting thought. My reaction is Of course it wouldn't work, who does that??
But then I think of my collection of SACD and DVD-Audio sitting in the basement, that would be awesome to experience in 24/96/5.1 in what is now my best listening room


----------



## Elroy (Jul 24, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Interesting thought. My reaction is Of course it wouldn't work, who does that??
> But then I think of my collection of SACD and DVD-Audio sitting in the basement, that would be awesome to experience in 24/96/5.1 in what is now my best listening room


Theoretically those can be converted to 5.1 flacs, which I would be glad to do if my 3 could play them. And a car is a great place to listen! Main thing I miss about my Acura.


----------

